# Apache: ASP Support



## removed9808a (Aug 11, 2005)

I am thinking about renting webspace that has Apache: ASP Support.

Could someone tell me, what is Apache: ASP Support and how does it differ from ASP on say IIS 6 for example?

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Apache ASP support is simply a module for Apache that allows you to run ASP scripts on Apache. ASP is basically the Microsoft answer to PHP, so it is meant to run on IIS, the windows webserver, however, some don't want to switch to php after learning ASP, but do want to switch to Apache... the ASP module for apache is what that does. 

If it is properly configured, there will be no difference between ASP on apache and ASP on IIS.


----------

